# Camgrinder



## camm-1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Do it exist any plans for a camgrinder or are the all so secret


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 27, 2012)

I did a quick search and came up with this link. I didn't go through it far but I'm sure with a little investigation one should be able to come up with further information.
gbritnell
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f28/camshaft-grinder-9922/


----------



## scooterman (Oct 28, 2012)

Not to long ago, I saw an interesting You Tube video on "Home built camsaft grinding machines". The little machine was built from common stock size and did not require a lot of complicated gadgetry to get the end result. The priciple that it worked on was a master cam profile that was also home built and a follower which was attached on a hinge and rail, this set up had a small high speed motor(similar to a sewing machine motor?)with a fine grit grinding wheel attached. You would set the profile of the cam by turning its gear to the starting point, then engage the rotational feed gear and start the grind. It looked to me like the 360 degree disc attached to the cam profile gear would be used to set up the grind on the following lobes, you could preset the overlap as needed, I am sure this as well as others are still on You Tube, I think Sherline builds a cam grinder that is pretty much the top of the line for model engine builders, dont have a clue as to the cost, hope this helps you!


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 13, 2012)

scooterman said:


> I think Sherline builds a cam grinder that is pretty much the top of the line for model engine builders, dont have a clue as to the cost, hope this helps you!


The sherline is like 4000 bucks if I remember right.  I remember seeing it when I was lathe shopping.  The one I seen was CNC though so I don't know if they may have a cheaper manual one.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 13, 2012)

I´m not sure may somebody still know this site.Ok it´s in german but a start or to get ideas.

http://www.metallmodellbau.de/Nockenwellenschleifmaschine.php

There is also other helpful stuff at the site!

http://www.metallmodellbau.de/


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 13, 2012)

Re-Google 'Metalmodellbau' and when it comes up - point to' translate'

C'est sera sera as the Irish say

Salud pesetas!

Norm


----------



## DLM (Dec 13, 2012)

There is a nice picture at www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/camgrind2.jpg
It is home made . I think it was built by Jerry Kelfier the fellow who built the
1/8 scale john deere model D

Don


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 31, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88CgdUkrk3s[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVGbJ7F3Ias[/ame]

this should be helpfull
cheers
Luc


----------

